
New Attempt at the Healthcare IT Problem - erenz88
http://www.preacthealth.com
======
erenz88
Hello fellow HN'ers -

My team and I are recent graduates from YC SUS Summer 2019 and we thought we'd
be a bit silly to not try and utilize some connections and opportunities that
became apparent through that avenue.

We are in a demo phase - not fully functional mind you - and need feedback.
Our product is aimed at patients and healthcare professionals alike. The goal
is to reduce the amount of time professionals stare at a screen by giving
patients the responsibility to enter some data themselves and really brings
all members into a patient-centered care team. The benefits consist of
including the patient and not leaving them out, emphasizing the relationship
between patient and professional at the heart of healthcare, and bringing in a
healthcare IT solution that is actually modern.

We're happy to chat and answer any questions or you can provide any feedback
on the site, survey or get in touch to see the demo.

Happy hunting, Erik Preact, Inc.

